

18 most active deep learning repos on GitHub - baojieai
http://memect.co/sKWGNe2

======
baojieai
The 18 repos are manually selected from "100 Best GitHub: Deep Learning"
[http://meta-guide.com/software-meta-guide/100-best-github-de...](http://meta-
guide.com/software-meta-guide/100-best-github-deep-learning/)

Each project is visualized with a project card for easy browsing

------
baojieai
These projects are implemented in major languages: Python, Matlab/Octave,
C/C++, Java, Scala, Javascript

And most of major algorithms are supports: DBN (Deep Belief Nets), RBM
(Restricted Boltzmann Machine), dA (Denoising Autoencoders), SdA (Stacked
Denoising Autoencoders), CNN(Convolutional Neural Networks ), and more

